# Welche Waschmaschine haben Sie



## waldy (8 Januar 2013)

Hi,
ich möchte euch fragen, von welche Hersteller und welche Marke haben Sie Waschmaschine zu Hause ?
Und sind Sie zufrieden damit?
gruß waldy


----------



## Ralle (8 Januar 2013)

Es gibt eigentlich nur Miele Waldy!
Waschmaschine und Trockner getrennt, Frontlader.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

unsere Miele  ist von Bosch:

Bosch Maxx 7 VarioPerfect

seit ca. 2 Jahren, 7kg-Maschine, bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. 
Aber frage mich mal in 8 Jahren nochmal.


----------



## ohm200x (8 Januar 2013)

Hi,

auch wir haben eine Miele  und zwar von Bauknecht. Waschmaschine glaube 6 Kilo und Trockner 7 Kilo. Beides maximal MidRange Geräte. 
Beide seit Mitte 2006 wöchentlich in Betrieb. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Januar 2013)

also wir auf der alm haben noch sowas

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waschbrett


----------



## rheumakay (8 Januar 2013)

Ich habe ein Multifunktionsmaschine.
Diese kann wahlweise Waschen oder auch Kochen/Backen.
Ist ein Unikat und heißt Ulrike.
War /Ist ganz schön teuer!!


----------



## ohm200x (8 Januar 2013)

Hi,

Ja gerade bei größeren Investitionen sollte man nicht nur auf den Kaufpreis sondern auch auf die laufenden Kosten achten ;-)

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Januar 2013)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Multifunktionsmaschine.
> Diese kann wahlweise Waschen oder auch Kochen/Backen.
> Ist ein Unikat und heißt Ulrike.
> War /Ist ganz schön teuer!!



Kann man sich die mal zum Testen ausleihen?


----------



## rheumakay (8 Januar 2013)

Ne,
habe einen unbefristeten Festvertrag abgeschlossen.
Von ausleihen steht nichts im Vertrag.
Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass die Maschine manchmal rumzickt ?
Sowas willst du bestimmt nicht testen..


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Januar 2013)

Gibt es echt was anderes ausser Miele was den Namen Waschmaschine verdient ???  Dann nimm eine Blomberg. Sollen angeblich baugleich sein.


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2013)

Haben uns gerade eine neuen BSH Trockner mit 8kg gekauft.
Die neue Waschmaschien wird auch wieder eine BSH werden, 8kg und 1600upm sind mir da wichtig.

Von Miele kann ich mitlerweile abraten, die Qualität ist super, jedoch der Kundendienst (Raum München) unter aller Sau.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2013)

maxi schrieb:


> Von Miele kann ich mitlerweile abraten, die Qualität ist super, jedoch der Kundendienst (Raum München) unter aller Sau.



Dann müsst ihr in Bayern mal
mit den aufstellen eines Visum schneller
werden.


----------



## waldy (8 Januar 2013)

Hi,
warum frage ich das - weil meine neue Waschmaschine musste ich wieder zurück  in Geschäft bringen.



Habe mir jetzt von andere Hersteller neue Waschmaschine von Siemens gekauft, schauen mal wie die Wäsche Sauber werden sein.

gruß


----------



## dalbi (8 Januar 2013)

Hi,

Constructa viva 900, läuft seit ca. 12 Jahren. 

Kohlen hab ich mal gewechselt.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Safety (8 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
schon seit meine Frau geheiratet hat Miele, immer sehr zufrieden.
Ich kann also über einen längeren Zeitraum die Qualität beurteilen. Service nicht, da ich nur einmal ein Problem hatte und wir Techniker neigen dazu es selbst zu machen, aber ich musste dann nach einem Anruf bei einem guten Bekannten, der Service macht, feststellen das er die Reparatur in 5 Minuten gemacht hätte. Ich habe da erstmal ½ Tag eine Risikobeurteilung gemacht und dann alle möglichen Deckel abgeschraubt, er hat mir dann gesagt einfach Schraube x öffnen und nach vorne klappen.
Hmmm meine Frau stand dann wie immer nicht weit davon und die Sprüche die dann kamen kennt Ihr alle.


----------



## Paul (8 Januar 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> warum frage ich das - weil meine neue Waschmaschine musste ich wieder zurück  in Geschäft bringen.


Die Waschmaschine hast Du doch für die Mikrowelle geholt, weil die schon nach ein paar Tagen hin war.
Hast Du die Waschmaschine jetzt auch schon klein gekriegt?


----------



## BenR (8 Januar 2013)

Waldy, hast du auch schon überprüft, ob die Siemens-Waschmaschine ordentlich gegen Mikrowellen abgeschirmt ist? Du weißt schon, der Test mit dem Handy...

Der angepasste Testaufbau wäre nach meinem dafürhalten so: Handy in die Waschmaschine, Programm Kochwäsche mit extra Schleudern anstellen, Mikrowelle in 1m Entfernung auf höchste Stufe drehen und dann gucken, ob das Handy warm wird. Falls ja, beide Geräte sofort umtauschen gegen Benzinkocher und Waschzuber!

Bitte um Feedback wegen Versuchsergebnissen.


----------



## Sinix (8 Januar 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> warum frage ich das - weil meine neue Waschmaschine musste ich wieder zurück  in Geschäft bringen.
> 
> 
> ...



Warum Siemens? Ist die mit TIA programmiert und macht die Wäsche sauberer?


----------



## waldy (8 Januar 2013)

ah Leute, 
ein bischen Spass mus sein, nehemen Sie das nicht so ernst, ist alles schon OK.

gruß waldy


----------



## Paul (8 Januar 2013)

Hallo Waldy
Ich glaube es gibt hier sprachlich ein paar Missverständnisse.

*
1. Die Waschmaschine hast Du doch für die Mikrowelle geholt.*
    Das ist nicht so wie Bohnensuppe *für* die Mikrowelle geholt!
    Es bedeutet: Mikrowelle abgegeben --> da*für* Waschmaschine geholt

*2. Hast Du die Waschmaschine jetzt auch schon klein gekriegt?*
    Klein bezieht sich nicht auf die Größe der Waschmaschine.
    Klein steht hier <Kurz und *Klein* geschlagen> <Zerstört> <Hingerichtet> <Kaputtgemacht>


Falls Du das vorher nicht richtig verstanden hast, hoffe ich, ich konnte es Dir erklären.
Wenn Du es aber vorher *doch* verstanden hast, rate ich Dir weniger Vodka zu trinken


----------



## Paul (8 Januar 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> ah Leute,
> ein bischen Spass mus sein, nehemen Sie das nicht so ernst, ist alles schon OK.
> 
> gruß waldy


OK Waldy
Du hast in dienem Beitrag #19 einen Schwachsinn zusammen geschrieben, dass einem alle Haare zu Berge stehen!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich habe dir ernsthaft geantwortet, weil ich dachte du hast das vielleicht wirklich nicht verstanden (sprachlich).

Wenn man schon so einen Mist zusammenschreibt, dann sollte man wenigstens dazu stehen und ihn nicht später ändern (löschen)
so dass nachfolgende Beiträge total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden.

Vielleicht habe ich dich doch einfach nur zu ernst genommen und du gefällst dir hier in deiner Rolle
als Puplikums Liebling (Forums-Clown) ganz gut.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2013)

Leute, ihr habt das alle falsch verstanden.

Nach dieser Erfahrung ...



waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir neue Mikrowelle gekauft, nur wenn ich mache Mikrowelle an -  Gehäuse von Mikrowelle nach einige Zeit ist Warm, oder ich würde es  sagen - ein bischen heiß.
> 
> Ist das bei eure Mikrowelle ( die Frage ist gütlig nur an Besitzter  solchen Geräten ) - auch Gehäuse von aussen ( nicht denken so, das waldy  meinst , ob Gehäuse von innen das ist warm, da drin ist imer warm,  besonderes wenn gerät meingeschaltet ist ).



... hat sich Waldy ein Kombigerät gekauft, eine Microwaschwelle.

Vorteil: Durch die Abwärme beim Kochen wird das Waschwasser erwärmt.

Nachteil: Wäsche riecht jetzt nach Käsespätzle.

Deswegen hat waldy das gute Teil zurückgetragen ...



waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> warum frage ich das - weil meine neue Waschmaschine musste ich wieder zurück  in Geschäft bringen.
> ...


----------



## waldy (9 Januar 2013)

> OK Waldy
> Du hast in dienem Beitrag #19 einen Schwachsinn zusammen geschrieben, dass einem alle Haare zu Berge stehen!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich habe dir ernsthaft geantwortet, weil ich dachte du hast das vielleicht wirklich nicht verstanden (sprachlich).
> 
> ...


 - Paul, was kann ich dir sagen. 
Mit Mikrowelle habe ich test gemacht - ja.
Waschmaschine neue gekauft, und auf andere umgetauscht  - ja.

Nur da schreiben alle ein bischen mit Ironie dabei. Ich habe nur ein bischen dabei was geschrieben . Ob das war schweachsinn - weiss ich nihct, Nur auf Komische Antworten - schreibe ich Komische Texte.

gruß


----------



## waldy (9 Januar 2013)

> Es bedeutet: Mikrowelle abgegeben --> da*für* Waschmaschine geholt


 - nein, irgendwie ich habe es geschrieben, das Waschmaschine war auch mit vergleich nach form Quadratisch gewesen - und deswegen habe ich die gekauft.

So- das war Witz.

Ernst - ich wolte Geschenk für meine Frau machen, habe deswegen Waschmaschine gekauft.

Ich hoffe, das alle Pnkte sind jetzt zwischen uns geklärt.

gruß waldy


----------



## Sinix (9 Januar 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> OK Waldy
> Du hast in dienem Beitrag #19 einen Schwachsinn zusammen geschrieben, dass einem alle Haare zu Berge stehen!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich habe dir ernsthaft geantwortet, weil ich dachte du hast das vielleicht wirklich nicht verstanden (sprachlich).
> 
> ...



waldys Stammtisch ist ein lustiger Stammtisch falls du es nicht gemerkt hast 
Trink doch auch ein Bier vom Bierboter, dem Vorgänger des Mikrowaschers, dann legen sich deine Haare wieder...

Mfg MK


----------



## Lebenslang (9 Januar 2013)

Anhang anzeigen Rei in der Tube.bmp


2 Hände und Rei in der Tube


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Januar 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich dich doch einfach nur zu ernst genommen und du gefällst dir hier in deiner Rolle
> als Puplikums Liebling (Forums-Clown) ganz gut.


bestimmt gefällt er sich selbst - und mir auch  (hat aber auch bei mir eine Zeit gebraucht, bis ich ihn so annehmen konnte, wie er ist).


----------



## Keman (4 Juli 2013)

Wir haben eine Bauknecht Waschmaschine geschenk bekommen und werden die demnächst testen. Aber eine Traumwaschmaschiene wäre die hier http://www.waschmaschinen-check.de/samsung-wf-3784-ypv-xeg/ .Die soll leicht zu bedienen sein, eine angemessene Füllmenge haben und eine große Programmauswahl.
Naja, man kann sich nicht alles leisten.


----------



## Keman (4 Juli 2013)

Wir haben eine Bauknecht Waschmaschine geschenk bekommen und werden die demnächst testen. Aber eine Traumwaschmaschiene wäre die hier  .Die soll leicht zu bedienen sein, eine angemessene Füllmenge haben und eine große Programmauswahl.
Naja, man kann sich nicht alles leisten.


----------



## Keman (4 Juli 2013)

Wir haben eine Bauknecht Waschmaschine geschenk bekommen und werden die demnächst testen. Aber eine Traumwaschmaschiene wäre die hier.Die soll leicht zu bedienen sein, eine angemessene Füllmenge haben und eine große Programmauswahl.
Naja, man kann sich nicht alles leisten.


----------

